# some girls get all the Juicy and Fafi!!



## missmacqtr (Feb 27, 2008)

HEY!

i'm so happy finally my packages arrived carrying the greatest stuff on earth MAC & juicy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





from Fafi ,













i love this cute bag ,,





i even got the Fafi stickers mailer and the poster and the bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








and my baby JUICY BAG ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






​


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 27, 2008)

that is a bloody gorgeous bag!! omg i want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol
and the rest of the haul is gorgeous too!!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 27, 2008)

So freakin' awesome!  I love the FAFI collection, I am so jealous!  That Juicy bag is wonderful.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG what an awesome haul ..and now i want your bag too hehe ... Have fun with yoru new pretty stuff !


----------



## user46 (Feb 27, 2008)

i love juicy! you can fit so much more things in that bag as opposed to the other one. i'm mad i didn't get that size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fantastic haul!


----------



## mreichert (Feb 27, 2008)

AWESOME haul!  That bag is to die for


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 27, 2008)

Great haul and the bag is so cute !!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 27, 2008)

i know i can't get enough of Juicys and i'm waiting for my new  black spring bag too,


----------



## Emmi (Feb 27, 2008)

That juicy bag is beautiful!!!Great haul!!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Feb 27, 2008)

WOOT!! I'm looking to buy a Juicy purse too lol but I can't find one that I REALLy like so I'm still searching haha


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 27, 2008)

Goodness honey child... that's FABULUOS!!!! Enjoy your haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## elmo1026 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so jealous of your haul. Enjoy it.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 27, 2008)

That bag is killer!!  And your haul is so frickin colorful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And those Fafi bags are pretty adorable!  Enjoy!!


----------



## user46 (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmacqtr* 

 
_





i know i can't get enough of Juicys and i'm waiting for my new  black spring bag too,





_

 
i have the same exact bag!!! i just got it from bloomingdales a couple weeks ago. LOVE.


----------



## deven.marie (Feb 28, 2008)

how did you get the stickers/poster? 
*JEAL.*




i've been saving up for a juicy too, but somehow i always end up spending too much on the new collections


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG the bag is sooooooo cute!!!I want one to! Great haul.Enjoy all your new goodies.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow! So lucky! That bag is so cute!


----------



## Jot (Feb 28, 2008)

fab fafi haul x


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Feb 28, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## juicygirl (Feb 28, 2008)

loves it!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you lovely girlz!


----------



## nunu (Feb 28, 2008)

awesome haul!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 28, 2008)

Omg wow what a great haul! I love the bag!!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you lovlies!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2008)

What a great haul!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 2, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 2, 2008)

Wowee, enjoy!


----------



## XQUEENBELLA (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, what a great haul. =) & that Juicy bag is so cute!


----------



## tchristi (Mar 4, 2008)

where did u order from?


----------

